# Planting Season



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

When do the farmers normally start plant crops?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Depends on calendar and soil temp. What location are you curious about? Nebraska's planting dates are a lot different than northern Nodak.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

guys are planting across the entire state of ND. soil temps in mid to upper 40's. small grains are definitely getting planted with corn prolly starting soon when the soil temps reach 50 or so


----------



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

thank you for the replys

I was asking for central nd.

Is this timing normal for planting. The last 2 years we have been out and the harvest later compared to the previous 2 years. just wondering about the upcoming season.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

I would consider it within the range of "normal". I've seen much later years but have also seen years where planting was earlier. Lotta variables between now and harvest. Upcoming long term forecast calls for hot and dry summer in the northern plains so things could get interesting if that holds true


----------



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

would that mean that crops come off earlier than normal?


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

it obviously impossible to predict mother nature and what she has in store for us...but hypothetically yes with a slightly earlier than normal planting date and hot dry summer it could be quite possible it is an early harvest, it could be quite possible that the crops are dog **** and drought happens as well. I hate predicting naything but its possible


----------

